# Horror Sounds of The Night (Topstones Industries # 5030)



## Halloweiner

This is one of the better cheapo Halloween Recordings that come out each year. This one is pretty good though because it swipes sounds from many of the best Halloween Sounds LPs of the 60s and 70s. Enjoy!!!

  

*Horror Sounds Of The Night DOWNLOAD LINK*

*THIS ZIP FILE CONTAINS SIDES A AND B ALTHOUGH THE TWO SIDES ARE IDENTICAL. SIDE A IS SPLIT INTO 2 FILES AND SIDE B IS ALL ONE LARGE FILE. ENJOY!!!*


----------



## AndrewH

thanks for the upload  yeah I here the sounds are all from other recordings, either way, its a nice tape that really makes you want to see what you hear


----------



## DeathMask

Thanks for this. I will have to download it when I get off of work later tonight,


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is it me, or does the woman "screaming" about 7 minutes in sound a little...well..like she's enjoying herself a little too much? If ya know what I mean..LOL! Thanks for the upload, HW..I was thoroughly entertained...and the guy at 8 mins in wasn't me!


----------



## RRguy

I downloaded it last week but forgot to thank you.

Thank you, Halloweiner.


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome. 

Today I got another couple of cassettes from a friend. One is "Night in a Graveyard", and the other is called "Haunted House". They were originally released on vinyl by Haunted House Music Company. You can see some descriptions of them at Jaosn's Scar Stuff Blog *HERE*. I DO have a copy of the Headless Horseman LP that Jason shows. So for the first time i'll have a back cover scan of that one to show. Actually now that I think of it I do have a back cover scan of the "... Graveyard" LP also.

I was excited to get these 2 tapes as I was sure they'd be clearer copies than the vinyl rips I've ever found online. I was also hoping they'd have back cover graphics with the tape inserts. Unfortunately they not only DID NOT have back cover graphics nor were the front cover graphics as complete as the original LP front covers. It is still great to have the clearer sounding tapes though. I'll get them and the LP ripped sometime next week and have them shared somewhere.

I've attached copies of the LP scans I have for these 2 from their vinyl forms.


----------



## ronin80

I really appreciate you posting this. I love these old Halloween albums form the 60's and 70's. I'm listening to this album as I write this & loving it!


----------



## MamaWitch79

*Thank you so much for posting this! I have been tryin to remember what the tape was called for years! My parents played it for halloween in the 80s for me and my brother, and it scared the crap outta us! So much so that i never forgot about it..lol..but all i could ever remember was there was a guy talkin through it, and it had something to do with bats in the belfry and a bridge...again,thank you so much! you have no idea how happy you just made me!! cant wait to share it with my dad and my brother!*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Dr Morbius said:


> Is it me, or does the woman "screaming" about 7 minutes in sound a little...well..like she's enjoying herself a little too much? If ya know what I mean..LOL! Thanks for the upload, HW..I was thoroughly entertained...and the guy at 8 mins in wasn't me!


LOL I posted in an old thread about the sound effects in some of these...There was a guy moaning in a rather erm self enjoyment kind of way..I said I'd be worried to play it in case people thought my Husband was having some alone time in the garden bushes.

Thanks for posting I love these retro Halloween tapes/albums too.


----------



## Glockink

Does ANYONE have Thriller Chiller, or Hallmark sounds of Halloween available for download like that....I have them on cassette and both are worn out badly


----------



## Autopsy

I'm a HUGE fan of old school haunt music. To me, you just can't beat some of the old classic stuff for halloween. I'm new to the site and just got to this forum. 

I appreciate the posts and definately WILL add them to my collection. Probably will go into my haunt this year. 

Thanks again,

~{Autopsy}~


----------



## Halloweiner

Try "Search Glochink. They've both been shared here at one time or another.


----------



## theworstwitch

THANK YOU HALLOWEINER!!!
This was MY tape-I bought it when I was a kid and played it every Halloween. Eventually I stupidly got rid of it and missed it ever since.
When my nephews were little kids I would turn out the lights in my room and play it and they called it "The Radio Monster".
Thank you so much for this, I'll check out the other ones too.
Worst Witch xxoo


----------



## Halloweiner

BTW - I just remembered that I have 3 copies of "Thriller, Chiller" still in theri original packaging for $5.00. If anyone is interested in one or all of them PM me. Otherwise I will list them on ebay on Tuesday.


----------



## burgmail

*What is track 1?*

Hey all,

I just had to post as I tracked down any info of Topstone's "Horror Sounds of the Night" (selling on eBay for $100 US???). The first track on the recording has to be the spookiest Hallowe'en-related recording I've ever heard. I've bought LP after LP of Hallowe'en Sounds from the '60s and '70s in the hope that I could find it on its original album. I now know that A&M's "Hallowe'en Sounds" contains a good deal (if not most) of the recordings from this cassette, but I'm still trying to find the first track. This afternoon, I was STUNNED to hear it playing on the PA of a local DVD rental store and 2nd-hand record shop. I immediately yelled out, "Horror Sounds of the Night cassette, where did you GET THAT?!?!?!?" The guy at the DVD counter replied, "It's the menu music to 100 Years of Horror." He showed me the DVD set and even helped me try to find the identity of that piece of electronic music. We came up empty-handed.

Does anyone here know from where that one piece was taken? I mean, I downloaded the ZIP file with the sounds and am listening to it right now (THANKS for the download link!  ), but would still like to get the original LP.

Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner

I think that there's been discussions here and elsewhere about this track. As far as I know no one has come up with that answer. I'll see if I can get a hold of Jason at Scar Stuff, and see if he knows. His mind is like an encyclopedia of Halloween Music.


----------



## burgmail

Thanks Halloweiner! Listening to the piece yesterday, I kinda have the feeling the original recording could be longer than what appears on the Topstone cassette, although I'm trying to recall if I heard LP surface noise right after the track (seems everything on that cassette was taken from vinyl). I even thought it possible that this piece may have been lifted from a non-Hallowe'en, early electronic music compilation.

All plausible theories regarding the source of that track are welcome. 

Thanks again,
Burgmail


----------



## Glockink

Halloweiner said:


> Try "Search Glochink. They've both been shared here at one time or another.


none found. Only dead links.


----------



## Halloweiner

*Thriller, Chiller*

*Hallmark Sounds Of Halloween 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween*

*Hallmark Sounds Of Halloween 1989*


----------



## Stego

Halloweiner: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS! My folks and I have been looking for this recording for years!

Just curious...the organ music that starts playing around 1 minute into the recording:
Is that a traditional classical piece of music or do you think it was created just for this album?

I was always under the impression that it was something famous similar to Tocata in D or something.


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm not sure. Sorry.


----------



## Stego

No biggie...again, THANK YOU! This totally made my night!


----------



## riftweaver

Halloweiner - thank you! I originally joined this forum searching for this very recording. I used to have the tape back in the 80s, but it got lost somewhere along the line, and I've never had luck identifying it. I just posted yesterday in search of help.

The opener for this tape -- that eerie electronica -- was used in the song "Horror Movies" by the Bollock Brothers. (Which appears on one of Elvira's Halloween compilations.)

Ah, sweet nostalgia. Thanks again, you've made my Halloween!


----------



## cdnbenthalo

Had extreme difficulty finding sounds that I thought were appropriate, so I said screw it, relied upon my olden days as a former DJ (when I was MUCH younger ) and mixed my own CD, should be ok, a good mixture of maniacal laughter blended with whispering sounds and wonky creepy lightining and animals on the prowl.....


----------



## hippieman556

thanks for the link


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm glad I could help.


----------



## zero

thx for taking the time to share..


----------



## Nox Arcana

I'm getting a "The website declined to show this webpage" message on the Hallmark 1989 link? Anyone else having an issue with the 3rd link? Thanks for posting Halloweiner!


----------



## InnerDemon

Thanks for the audio! I'm going to add it to my collection and run them through my house. This'll add yet another layer of truly ghoulishness to my Haunted House!


----------



## Halloweiner

Nox Arcana said:


> I'm getting a "The website declined to show this webpage" message on the Hallmark 1989 link? Anyone else having an issue with the 3rd link? Thanks for posting Halloweiner!


Try again. Just worked for me.


----------



## Lynn C

*Horror Sounds*

I love this tape. We would always put this on in the window on Halloween, and I was so into spooky stuff as a kid that I would sometimes listen to it during the year, even though it freaked me out a bit.

Not sure if the original question was addressed but yes, the organ piece is real classical music - I've heard it played at church of all places. Not sure what the piece is though. Does anyone know what year it was originally released? The oldest I've seen online is 1985, but the cassette looks different than the one I have.

We followed tradition and had our HSOTN playing on the porch tonight.

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## Halloweiner

I used to have the tape still in the original package. I didn't have the date on it anywhere so I"m not sure when it came out either.


----------



## wesofthedead

thanks for the link, ive been trying to collect a bunch of the old halloween tapes recently


----------



## LadyRohan

lol awesome. I still have both Horror Sound of the Night and Thriller, Chiller. Haven't played them forever.


----------



## bonburner55

Holy sh*t, I cannot begin to thank you enough for posting Haunted House for download...my wonderful mother (who passed on recently), used to play this every Halloween while we decorated the house and carved pumpkins....and now that she's gone... I have no idea where to look for that tape...I wanted to play it for my kids (when I have them down the road), and now I can!! You f*cking rock. seriously. 

You'll never know how much this means to me, and I'm sure other folks who have been ravaging Google for leads on this particular treasure. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## bonburner55

Oh, did anyone notice that in the "Haunted House" music from Halloweiner's link, that the creepy, ominous music in the VERY beginning sounds like the score from Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein?! I was watching that movie one year, and then noticed that the Haunted House music had the same melodies in it....cracked me up.


----------



## Halloweiner

Halloweiner said:


> *Thriller, Chiller*
> 
> *Hallmark Sounds Of Halloween 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween*
> 
> *Hallmark Sounds Of Halloween 1989*


I just checked, and these 3 links are still active thus far.


----------



## Hallowdean

Thank you for sharing these. I can't wait to listen to them and take a leisurely stroll down memory lane.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

This has some brief notes on the music used in "Horror Sounds of the Night" and using services like "Shazam" might help identity any stock music used in its creation.

According to this, Paper Magic Group now owns Topstone, which means they could reissue "Horror Sounds of the Night" onto CD if they wanted to. Oh, and here's here's another interesting link related to that album.


----------



## tomanderson

Oh! Yes! That's right. I used to have this tape, and I do recall part of it featuring stuff from "Sounds to Make You Shiver" (definitely a favorite record of mine from Halloweens past). I remember buying the "Horror Sounds" tape, I think in the 90's, from Pic 'n' Sav. 

In fact, I just ordered "Horror Sounds of the Night" from Amazon and I can't wait to throw it on.


----------



## theworstwitch

Watch this and at 8.25 look what Jackie's holding 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUmxXoxr2g8&feature=related


----------



## Halloweiner

That's great. I've seen that episode a million times, and never caught that.


----------



## Verse 13

Thats awesome! Too bad I waited too long. The link is now invalid.


----------



## itzmurda

This is another request of mine if anyone has it and would upload it, it would be greatly appreciated. These 80's tapes are classic. 

Thanks if anyone can.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Here is what I've got. Hope it is the right stuff.


----------



## itzmurda

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Here is what I've got. Hope it is the right stuff.


By the name of the zip, I think that's the one. Thanks so much!


----------



## Halloweiner

DOWNLOAD LINKS HERE:

Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Download Link

Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1989 Download Link[/b]


----------



## HalloweenHorrors

Halloweiner said:


> DOWNLOAD LINKS HERE:
> 
> Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Download Link
> 
> Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1989 Download Link[/b]


Thanks a lot for posting these link. These are really great!!!!!


----------



## itzmurda

burgmail said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just had to post as I tracked down any info of Topstone's "Horror Sounds of the Night" (selling on eBay for $100 US???). The first track on the recording has to be the spookiest Hallowe'en-related recording I've ever heard. I've bought LP after LP of Hallowe'en Sounds from the '60s and '70s in the hope that I could find it on its original album. I now know that A&M's "Hallowe'en Sounds" contains a good deal (if not most) of the recordings from this cassette, but I'm still trying to find the first track. This afternoon, I was STUNNED to hear it playing on the PA of a local DVD rental store and 2nd-hand record shop. I immediately yelled out, "Horror Sounds of the Night cassette, where did you GET THAT?!?!?!?" The guy at the DVD counter replied, "It's the menu music to 100 Years of Horror." He showed me the DVD set and even helped me try to find the identity of that piece of electronic music. We came up empty-handed.
> 
> Does anyone here know from where that one piece was taken? I mean, I downloaded the ZIP file with the sounds and am listening to it right now (THANKS for the download link!  ), but would still like to get the original LP.
> 
> Thanks!


From barneyrubble, here are the entire contents of this cassette:

- BBC Records & Tapes's Volume 13: Sound Effects DEATH & HORROR (1977)
(The first track on the cassette is taken from this album, listed here as "Phantom of the Opera ('Organ' Sounds)")

- Power Records, "Ghostly Sounds" (presumed early '70s)
(The second track on the cassette is taken from this LP, identified here as "The Phantom of the Cathedral". Two versions of this LP exist, with near identical album covers: the first edition has pink record labels, is reputed to have narration and lists "The Phantom of the Cathedral" as the second track on Side 2, after "The Mad Harpist". The second edition, with yellow labels, moves "The Mad Harpist" to the end of Side 1, and begins Side 2 with "The Phantom of the Cathedral", exactly as it is included on the "Horror Sounds of the Night" cassette.)

- Pickwick International, "Sounds to Make You Shiver" (presumed mid-'70s)
(Believe it or not, the entire remainder of the "Horror Sounds of the Night" cassette is taken directly from Side 2 of this album, in the same running order. It seems like the compiler of "Horror Sounds of the Night" found two favored pieces on the first two albums, then either got bored or distracted and just let the third album play until the tape ran out. On the original album, they are listed in order as "Witch Laugh", "Count Dracula and His Victim" (occasionally noted for its somewhat X-rated overtones), "Screams & Groans" (actually two separate tracks of screams, apparently made by the same lady who appears in "Count Dracula and his Victim"), "Moans & Groans", "Cats", "Dogs", "Banging Shutter", "Phantom Piano", "Creaky Door", and part of "Breaking Windows".)


----------

